# Piranha Pond



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)




----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Cool stuff... I wonder where in the world that is...


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

That guy is a member on MFK.... iirc he has 3 piraya and 4 reds in there.

Brb.................

Back from MFK. He lives in sweden. There is 5 piraya and 3 reds in there.

Here is a picture of it


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Very cool but doesnt it get cold in the winter over there?


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

He puts them in a tank over the winter.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

That's cool, always wanted a pond like that, but I'm afraid the summers aren't long enough for that.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

thats very cool. great addition to ones property


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

i always thought thay would bite a hole in the liner


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

rhom15 said:


> i always thought thay would bite a hole in the liner


They have no reason too.


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

Neat.................


----------



## jo3l (Nov 22, 2008)

wow that is pretty cool, imagine having a party and showing that off. people wouldnt even believe you, untill you threw in a stray cat.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

That is *F'ING* sweet!


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

Thats pretty tight i must say. I like the fx5 just sitting there LOL. How big is that pond?


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Probably a good 400 or 500 gallons.







Maybe a 1000 gallons but no more than that.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

hmmm...so 400-1000G THATS pretty broad LOL.


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

Amazing, looks like 400g minimum.

Should have put the FX5 under the plants though. I wonder how many small frogs/birds etc get detroyed in that pond..lol


----------



## pirairtool (Nov 12, 2005)

Sweet, i use to have my piranha in a pond here in the UK like 5 years ago for like 2 years, i had to use swimming pool heater to keep them warm but they loved it, loved the rain and natural sun etc, but didnt enjoy the monthly heating bill, although it was ok in the summer


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2010)

pirairtool, that is the cleanest looking outside pond I have ever seen!!!


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

pirairtool said:


> Sweet, i use to have my piranha in a pond here in the UK like 5 years ago for like 2 years, i had to use swimming pool heater to keep them warm but they loved it, loved the rain and natural sun etc, but didnt enjoy the monthly heating bill, although it was ok in the summer


Very nice, what kind of p's did u have in there?


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

here's the dimension of the pond
13.12ft x 4.92 ft and 2.6ft deep


----------



## pirairtool (Nov 12, 2005)

bigshawn said:


> Sweet, i use to have my piranha in a pond here in the UK like 5 years ago for like 2 years, i had to use swimming pool heater to keep them warm but they loved it, loved the rain and natural sun etc, but didnt enjoy the monthly heating bill, although it was ok in the summer


Very nice, what kind of p's did u have in there?
[/quote]

I had 10 pygos about 8"


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

^^^Very nice!!! I've always wanted to try to make a piranha pond, but WI winters are BRUTAL!


----------

